

Mobile Apps Using Deeplinks Have 2.5x Higher Engagement - jmilinovich
http://blog.urx.com/urx-blog/mobile-app-vs-browser

======
snowwrestler
Ok, I'll bite. What are "deeplinks"? (And why is it one word?)

Are we talking about registering special URL handlers with the mobile OS? How
are those special URLs distributed to users? How does it work?

This post needs more background, or at least a link to a primer of some kind.
As written currently, it's likely that the only people who will understand it
are people who already agree with it.

~~~
jmilinovich
Deeplinks are hyperlinks to specific states within mobile apps.

For more background: \-
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_deep_linking](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_deep_linking)
\- [http://blog.urx.com/urx-blog/deeplinking-
in-3-steps](http://blog.urx.com/urx-blog/deeplinking-in-3-steps)

